# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Спорт >  СПОРТ

## Akasey

Самый дорогой гандболист мира белорус Сергей Рутенко привез в Минск Кубок европейских чемпионов
28 октября 2009  Спорт
Сергей Вишневский, БЕЛТА
В конференц-зале БФСО "Динамо" (Минск, ул. Кирова, 8/1, 2-й этаж) 29 октября в 17.00 состоится презентация Кубка европейских чемпионов, который вручается победителю гандбольной Лиги чемпионов. Визит этого почетного трофея в белорусскую столицу стал возможен благодаря белорусу Сергею Рутенко, который 31 мая нынешнего года в составе испанского клуба "Сьюдад-Реаль" стал победителем Лиги чемпионов, сообщает корреспондент БЕЛТА.

По сумме двух финальных матчей испанская дружина взяла верх над немецким "Килем" (34:39, 33:27). Сергей Рутенко в первой финальной игре забросил два мяча, а в повторной отличился еще четыре раза. Всего в минувшем розыгрыше Лиги чемпионов 27-летний левый полусредний провел 14 встреч, забросив в них 63 гола.

В "Сьюдад-Реале" Сергей Рутенко играл с 2005 года, а около трех месяцев назад белорус перешел в не менее знаменитую "Барселону". Сумма его трансфера составила около 1 млн евро, и он стал самым дорогим гандболистом мира.

В "Барселоне" Сергей Рутенко проведет ближайшие пять сезонов, а его годовая зарплата составит около 240 тыс. евро.

Впрочем, перейдя в стан заклятого конкурента, Сергей Рутенко сохранил хорошие отношения как с игроками, так и с руководством бывшего клуба, который поддержал идею белоруса привезти в Минск Кубок чемпионов. Поэтому на презентации трофея будет присутствовать консультант испанской федерации гандбола, советник президента гандбольного клуба "Сьюдад-Реаль" Давид Кабаллеро. В мероприятии также примут участие председатель БФСО "Динамо" Юрий Бородич и председатель Белорусской федерации гандбола Владимир Коноплев.

Во многом благодаря инициативе председателя БФГ Владимира Коноплева Сергей Рутенко в скором времени вернется под знамена сборной Беларуси. Дело в том, что Сергей Рутенко, начинавший игровую карьеру в минском "Аркатроне", а затем игравший в сильнейших словенских командах "Горенье" и "Пивоварна Лашко", принял гражданство Словении и выступал за национальную сборную этой страны, став в ее составе лучшим бомбардиром чемпионата Европы-2006.

Затем глаз на одного из лучших гандболистов мира положила сборная Испании, подданство которой получил минчанин. Однако настойчивость руководителя БФГ и ностальгия сделали свое дело, и Сергей Рутенко после длительного перерыва созрел для того, чтобы вернуться в сборную Беларуси. Теперь дело за чиновниками из Европейской гандбольной федерации. Предстоит уладить множество юридических вопросов, которые пока не позволяют белорусу выступать за родную сборную. Если все бюрократические проволочки будут успешно преодолены, то с января 2010 года Сергей Рутенко получит право помочь белорусской дружине в отборочном цикле чемпионата мира-2011. В квалификационном турнире, который состоится в январе 2010 года на Кипре, соперниками нашей команды помимо хозяев станут сборные Швейцарии и Фарерских островов.

А пока Сергей Рутенко наведался на родину, чтобы принять участие в тренировочном сборе национальной команды Беларуси, который проходит в спорткомплексе "Стайки". Правда, в предстоящих товарищеских матчах в Голландии он не сыграет.

Сергей Рутенко родился 29 августа 1981 года в Минске. Рост - 198 см, вес - 98 кг. Выступал за минский "Аркатрон" (до 2000 года), "Горенье" (Словения, 2000-2001), "Целе" (Словения, 2001-2005), "Сьюдад-Реаль" (Испания, 2005-2009), сборную Словении (2004-2007). С нового сезона выступает за испанскую "Барселону". Чемпион Словении (2001, 2003, 2004, 2005), победитель Кубка Словении (2002, 2003, 2004), чемпион Испании (2007, 2008, 2009), победитель Кубка Испании (2006, 2007, 2008), победитель Лиги чемпионов (2004, 2006, 2008, 2009), победитель Суперкубка Европы (2006, 2008), лучший бомбардир чемпионата Европы (2006), лучший бомбардир Лиги чемпионов (2004, 2005). В составе сборной Словении выступал на Олимпиаде-2004 в Афинах.

----------

